# Look what I found



## Homemadegravity (Sep 8, 2007)

Lookie lookie. I found this outside in an alley behind a house of a guy that died. All this was just thrown out in a dumpster can you believe it, I cant. I found a botanicare cloning machine 42 site one, a ballast, a inline fan and a sun system reflective shade with the glass still in it. Its all pretty dirty but nothin a lil elbow grease wont get rid of. And everything works the pump in the cloner works the misters work, the ballast works fan works it doesnt get any better then this well at least till its full of clones and everything is up and running. I think this mite be a fine addition to my grow room, yes i think it will do nicely. Sweet *** hey??? *[FONT=Verdana, Arial,Helvetica][/FONT] *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 8, 2007)

Merry Christmas to you!!!


----------



## Grownincali420 (Sep 9, 2007)

thats insane...


----------



## JeSus (Sep 9, 2007)

I wonder what the person who owned them was doing, Growing tomatoes eh? *rollseyes


----------



## scoot1073 (Sep 9, 2007)

It's Your Birthday...sweet


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 9, 2007)

OMG Im so happy with all of this stuff i found. I dont know exactly what its worth but it means i dont have to buy it, which is ok with me. Xmas and my birthday came early. I guess it really is true 1 persons garbage is another girls treasure. Im not much of a garbage digger but ill dig in any garbage for this stuff lol. And trust me there will be some updates on my useage of this stuff. But 1 thing that went wrong I broke my toe gettin at this stuff but broken bones heal and i still have my stuff. Also there were a bunch of net baskets a bunch a clay balls and some plugs to fit in the cloner. I kinda feel bad for taking some dead guys stuff but **** if they want to just throw it away ill take it and put it to good use for him maybe he will watch over my plants from above and bless them good for me.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 9, 2007)

You hit the jackpot!:holysheep:


----------



## louis (Sep 9, 2007)

Go gravity.  Go gravity.  It's your birth day.  It's your birth day. :woohoo:


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't feel bad, Gravity.  The dead guy is probably in a very good place   and is happy that his 'stuff' found a good home...


----------



## JeSus (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, he'd want someone to carry on growing with his stuff, rather than some kids trashing it for fun, or it gettin taken to a land fill, or even broken for pathetic parts.

Nice find  Smile, be happy..and grow weed.

Sorry about your toe though


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 9, 2007)

think it was meant to be..

congradulations.  How manhy watt light/ballast is it?

i say the stuff is worth at least a thousand.  Hood alone is worth couple 
of hundred.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 9, 2007)

On the ballast it says up to a 1000w so i dunno if that means only for a 1000w or other sizes can be used to what do u guys think?


----------



## JeSus (Sep 10, 2007)

Well, If it says Up to, then any size 1000w and below.

If it says 1000w ballast, then i suppose its for a 1000w bulb, 

does it have a manufacturer label? maybe you could check online?


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 10, 2007)

You have been blessed by the green gods my friend. 

Now in order to repay them you shall be forced to grow gross amounts of dank buds and smoke them while meditating to the green gods and saying thank you!

Good sh*t man. What luck!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 10, 2007)

Good deal and good luck.


----------



## jash (Sep 10, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Merry Christmas to you!!!


 :yeahthat:


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 10, 2007)

This is too cool...lol


----------



## Time (Sep 10, 2007)

Lookin good mang. 

Where have you been hiding HMG?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 10, 2007)

Never look a gift horse in the mouth :aok:


----------



## Bubby (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you know how the guy died?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 10, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> Do you know how the guy died?


 
Electric shock from faulty ballast perhaps??


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 10, 2007)

hey time how are you havent seen you in a bit either. Ive just been dedicating alot of time learning more and caring to my babies. I was so disappointed when the AN forums got shut down, but now were on this wonderful forum with so many helpful people, and now your here time its nice to see some old faces kinda.
 I'm not exactly sure what this guy died from I do know he was really old. I'm pretty sure SmokinMom that it wasnt electrical ballast failure lol. As far as I know when I tested it out with my 1000w light and everything worked no sparks or weird noises or anything, but thank you for putting that thought in my mind lol. 
 And yes clever_intuition I think I have been been blessed by the green gods. I will make it my mission to thank them in my own dank way.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 10, 2007)

Homemadegravity said:
			
		

> hey time how are you havent seen you in a bit either. Ive just been dedicating alot of time learning more and caring to my babies. I was so disappointed when the AN forums got shut down, but now were on this wonderful forum with so many helpful people, and now your here time its nice to see some old faces kinda.
> I'm not exactly sure what this guy died from I do know he was really old. I'm pretty sure SmokinMom that it wasnt electrical ballast failure lol. As far as I know when I tested it out with my 1000w light and everything worked no sparks or weird noises or anything, but thank you for putting that thought in my mind lol.
> And yes clever_intuition I think I have been been blessed by the green gods. I will make it my mission to thank them in my own dank way.


 

joint and fan leaf made with his equipment on his head stone would be 
cool.  I believe in karma.. it might be a pain to actually find out
and do such a thing.  But it may bring you bigger and better, Karma.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 11, 2007)

Good idea I've been keeping an eye on the funeral section in the paper maybe i could find something in there that would take me to his grave. Well hopefully hes keepin the angels happy up there with his growin skills. God bless him. R.I.P fellow grower best of luck in the after life i promise your equipment will be put to good use. 
  I just popped a few more seeds for my next adventure so this one is for him.


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 11, 2007)

So I've got a question for ya'll. On the ballast i just got it says on a warning sticker 1000 watt MAX, S52. But on the bulb box says i should use a s50. I have a 250w hps light that i plugged in there. Everything worked it fired up rite away and i let it run for a little while. But it got really really hot. Is this normal? Should I not put that 250 in there? The ballast is from Sunlight Supply Inc. I looked it up but just couldnt find any real info on it. Can someone please help.


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 18, 2007)

I Read in the paper where this guy dies smoking weed that was too strong. I hope that wasn`t him.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't think it was the weed that killed him, he might have had some sort of condition and the weed was just so good it made him freak out. Then he died...


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 19, 2007)

you could always email sunlight supply with any info that's on the ballast and see what they say...


----------



## Richy-B (Sep 19, 2007)

Well we know he died with his head in the clouds like us! 

That is really awesome dude! I can't believe you found that s***!:holysheep:  But I'm sure you deserve it. Like clever intuition said you were blessed by the Bud Gods! Keep the man's legacy going and grow some primo buds for him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 19, 2007)

I will make sure that all my new found glory will be put to good use. And I'm sure the gods above will help out and bless my crops for years to come. Hopefully the old man didnt die because of some funky bud. I'm sure he would of rather seen his stuff go to good use rather then the garbage. I will make sure to post pics when the stuff is in full use. By the way the old guys name was Frank, a brother to some, a dad to others and from what I found probably a loyal stoner like the rest of us. God bless him R.I.P. Might seem a little weird but a moment of silence for him please.


----------



## numbinside (Sep 19, 2007)

thats awesome. Now you can make ya own strain and name it after him in some way.  that frank dank 

I think he was my great great uncle so now ya gotta give me 20% of yield from whatever you grow! ya kno, keepin the family happy :heart:


----------

